# 0-6-0 parts



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 70's era Bachmann 0-6-0 that needs a gear. Are the parts interchangable with the newer models gear wise?I need the gear that fits between the worm and the driver's axle gear.Any ideas?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you tried contacting Bachmann service dept? They are usually pretty responsive.

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/prod_serv.php

Or, you can ebay hunt for a cheap/trashed loco clone, and then steal the gear out of there.

TJ


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't have a warranty for it. Got it in a lot of N and HO trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think TJ is just suggesting you may be able to buy the part there.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Bachmann did a lot of upgrading over the years, but you may be able to make them work as I did with an HO loco I had.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think TJ is just suggesting you may be able to buy the part there.


Bingo.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

OK. Now, does anybody have a diagram for it? Or the part number? There diagrams at there website won't upload on my computer!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How about a link to the diagrams you are having trouble loading?


----------

